
How to validate your startup idea - breue
https://breue.com/how_to_validate_your_startup_idea?ref=hn
======
boberoni
> 1\. Distill your entire product down to 1–2 features. Your first version
> should be a feature instead of a product. Figure out what 1 feature
> summarizes the entire product.

This is a good way to scope down your first launch, but I think there's more
that needs to happen before this step #1.

Every startup must establish its own value. What value can your new product
provide? Sure, a set of features may attract people to try out your product,
but value is what causes people to pay.

Moreover, 1-2 features might not achieve any value for users, leading to an
incomplete launch and a botched experiment for your hypothesis.

If you don't know your value, that's ok. Overall, I agree with the article
that "it's a game of trial and error".

Use your resources (whether its just scraps or $$$) to run experiments, talk
to users, and discover your startup's actual value. That's my idea of
"validating your startup idea".

------
saaaaaam
I was really hoping for a little more than some general platitudes. This seems
very much targeted at consumer products. Products I work with are not
generally the sort of things my friends or family would use - or even
understand the need for.

This feels very reductive and not useful advice for anyone who has come to HN
knowing anything about the principles of “doing a startup”.

